# للمصريين ..... هل تؤيد السلطة الحاكمة فى مصر



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

*كثرت الأقاويل ..... وكثيرين يتكلمون بدون موضوعية 

هناك من يريد أن يتسلق للسلطة على دماء شهداء ثورة يناير

نريد هنا أن نتكلم بموضوعية 

لماذا نقبل مبارك ونظامه الحاكم ؟؟؟
لماذا نرفض مبارك ونظامه الحاكم ؟؟؟

هذا استفتاء لشريحة من المجتمع المصرى لنتعرف على حقيقة مشاعر المصريين تجاه مبارك ونظامه

نريد أن ندلى برأينا بموضوعية 

*


----------



## ميرنا (2 فبراير 2011)

انا قابلة نظام مبارك لانه اشترى شعبه ومهربش عمل اللى يقدر عليه عين نائب ليه شال بعض الوزرا اللى الشعب مش بيثق فيهم وعين ناس محترمة وليها وزنها 
يكفى انو قبل للحوار وبيغير يكفى انو مسبش شعبه وهرب


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*بكل بساطه : لو مبارك ساب السلطه هيقولوا نعمل حكومه وحدة وطنيه*
* يعنى سامحونى فى اللفظ من كل صفيحه زباله هايجى واحد والاحزاب اللى مترابطه دلوقتى*
* دى هتنقسم على نفسها وكل حزب هايحب هو اللى يسيطر على الحكم وكل حزب*
* هايطلعلوا معارضين ومؤيدين والدنيا تولع وتخرب أكتر من كدة*
* وكل حزب وليه اسلوبه*

* ومعظمنا يعرف أساليب الحزب القذر اللى اسمه الاخوان المسلمين*
* فى الترهيب والتلاعب والشعارات الاسلاميه الرنانه وأعلان الجهاد*

*وأى حد بيفهم سياسه كويس عارف ان لو مبارك كان خلع  حزب الاخوان هو اللى كان اقرب للحكم نظرا لسيطرته على شريحه كبيره من الشعب *

*وطبعا لو حزب الاخوان مسك الحكم فى مصر مش محتاج اقول ايه اللى هايحصل !!* ​


----------



## zezza (2 فبراير 2011)

*الصراحة بأيد انه يفضل ماسكها لحد فترته ما تخلص 
علشان او سابها دلوقتى وسط الفوضى دى ..هتبقى خرااااااااااااب الكل هيعوز ياخد حتة من التورتة و تبقى حرب بين كل حزب و التانى و كله على دماغ الشعب 
يا ريت  الناس تفهم انه خلاص هيمشى بس يا ريت يدوا فرصة لانتقال السلس الآمن اللى بيقولوا عليه 
فى ناس كتير مضحوك على عقلها و ركبة موجة انه لازم يمشى ما يعرفوش انه لو مشى دلوقتى هتبقى مجزرة حسب رأيئ*


----------



## tata2000 (2 فبراير 2011)

الفترة دى محتاجين البلد تقف تانى على رجلها و بعد كده اللى عايز يترشح للرئاسة يعرض الاجندة بتاعته و الشعب هو اللى يقرر هيختار مين بس يا رب يحسن الاختيار على الاقل تكون فى فترة الناس تفكر بجد


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2011)

*الكلام كتير *
*متابع*
*لابد من اتمام مدة حكمه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> انا قابلة نظام مبارك لانه اشترى شعبه ومهربش عمل اللى يقدر عليه عين نائب ليه شال بعض الوزرا اللى الشعب مش بيثق فيهم وعين ناس محترمة وليها وزنها
> يكفى انو قبل للحوار وبيغير يكفى انو مسبش شعبه وهرب



*مبارك لم يهرب لأنه متمسك بالسلطة .... فهو مريض بها

عين نائب له ..... بعد ثلاثين سنة فعل هذا ..... رد فعل للأحداث ولضمان نائب موالى له كى لا يفضح فترة حكمه .... وليس حبا فى مصر

عين ناس محترمه ....... العيب لم يكن فى الحكومة المقالة .... بل فى توجيهات السيد رئيس الجمهورية

قبل الأحترام مع المعارضة ..... قبل ذلك بأسبوع قال "سبوهم يلعبوا ....."

أين محاكمة العادلى الذى عاث فى الأرض فسادا تحت سمعه وبصره
أين محاكمة القضاء الفاسد الذى يلهث تحت أحذية أمن الدولة ؟؟
أين بيع مصر للوهابيين .... العلمين بيعت للخرافى .... بكام ؟؟؟
أين عز ..... سارق أموال المصريين 
مليون أين ولماذا ؟؟؟؟ .................ولا أجابة

الفيل أدرك أنه فيل ..... وأنه بإمكانة أن يقطع السلسلة التى تقيد قدمه .... هكذا كانت أحداث يناير  *


----------



## ميرنا (2 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مبارك لم يهرب لأنه متمسك بالسلطة .... فهو مريض بها
> 
> عين نائب له ..... بعد ثلاثين سنة فعل هذا ..... رد فعل للأحداث ولضمان نائب موالى له كى لا يفضح فترة حكمه .... وليس حبا فى مصر
> 
> ...


عارف يا صوت انا معاك فى كل كلمة قلتها ومتفقة معاك
بس صدقنى اى حد هيجى بعده هيكون اسؤا بكل المقايس


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> عارف يا صوت انا معاك فى كل كلمة قلتها ومتفقة معاك
> بس صدقنى اى حد هيجى بعده هيكون اسؤا بكل المقايس



*هناك كثيرين شرفاء...................لكن النظام الفاسد همشهم

هناك الشباب ..................كم كانوا صادقين

لا تخافوا الإسلاميين .......... فهؤلاء كان لهم اجندة مع العادلى .... والعدلى ذهب ولن يعود

هذه فرصتنا لدعم الأشراف.... تعالوا ننادى برئاسة أحمد زويل لمصر  .....*


----------



## noraa (2 فبراير 2011)

​  كل انسان معرض للطاء لا احد معصوم من الخطا هو اخطا بانة اعتمد على تقارير من روساء  ولكن الفرد منا لو علية مسئولية  البنات  او الستات اللى تفهم كلامى  لو عليها اعباء بيت طفل عمل زوج اكل شرب نظافة لابد من ايجاد لكل هذا ولابد من الاستعانة باحد البنات الصغيرة للمساعدة مقابل اجر  الرءيس يا جماعة كان عنتدة اعباء برة وجوة  خوف من حرب خوف من فتنة طائفية يككككككككفينا ان الراجل مشكور بعد احداث الاسكندرية طلع اعلن اسياء ضد العمل الارهابى    احنا مووووووووووووووووويدين بكل شعورنا للرئيس ومعها دايممممما  هو فعلا استعان ببعض الخونة والسارقين بس  للانشغالة بالاعباء الخارجيييييية ارحموا من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2011)

*فى البدايةماحدث لم يكن فى حسبان احد ابدا
 لايوجد احد يستطيع ان يقول ان ما حدث كان متوقع
ومن يقول غير ذلك قهو يخدع نفسة قبل الاخرين
اقصى مكنا نتوقعة انها تظاهرة مثل الالاف غيرها وتنتهى
حدث  اضطرب معة النظام القائم
لم يجد مايقولة مبارك حتى منتصف الليل من ليلة الجمعة
اقال الحكومة وعين نائب رئيس لاول مرة
اغرقة اعوانة  وتركوة لوحدة
ليس معنى هذا انة ضحية بل اخطأ عندما ظن انة مهما حدث فلن يحدث خروج علية
لم يسكت الشارع بعد اقالة الحكومة
اضطر مع ماشاهدة من مئات الالاف من الشباب ان يخرج ويقول لن ارشح نفسى مرة ثانية
لاول مرة قى تاريخ مصر ان يرضخ حاكم امام اردادة شعب
ولكن هنا وقفة
نحن بلا شك مع التغير للافضل ولكن.....
من فى مصر من احزاب او شخصيات بارزة تستطيع ان تستلم زمام السلطة!!؟؟؟
كل الاحزاب فىمصر ليس لها قاعدة وحاولت ان تركب موجة نجاح ثورة الشباب لتحقيق مطماع شخصية وعلى راس هولاء الاخوان المسلمين يلليهم احزاب المعارضة بكل تو جهاتها
انا على يقين اذا انسحب الشباب الذين لا ينتمون لاى حزب سياسى سوف تنكشف كل احزاب المعارضة الموجودة انهم بلا قاعدة تؤيدهم وسوف يظهر ميدان التحرير خاويا  على رغم وجود كل احزاب المعارضة فية
 كل ماجمعهم هو حلمهم وحلمنا جميعا فى غذ افضل وكان الفيس بوك والتواصل الاجتماعى علية هو مفتاح هذا الحشد الهائل التى لم ترى لة مصر مثيلا من قبل
شعارهم كان اكثر من رائع( عيش -حرية- عدالة اجتماعية)
لكن ما يثير القلق ان هذا التجمع الهائل  لايوجد لة منظومة تسيرة بل مجرد تعبير عن ما بجيش بة صدرة
ليس لة خيرة او قيادات سياسية ترأسة واتحدى من يقول لى من يسير شباب ميدان التحرير سوى رغبتهم فى تغير واقع لايقدم لهم جديد منذ اكثر من 30 سنة ة**
هنا الخطر اصدقائى ان احزاب المعارضة  على الرغم من انها هشة ولا قيمة** لها فى الشارع تذكر الاانها لهم تنتظيم واضح لها واجندة لها تريد تحقيقها فتحاول وقد سعت بالفعل لسرقة نصر لم تكن لها دور فية يذكر ولم يكن فى اقصى طموحها  ان يحدث واحد على المليون مثل هذا
لذلك رايى الشخصى ان ارى ان يستمر مبارك فى مدة ولايتة حتى تتحدد معالم الصورة فى الفترة المقبلة
شكرا استاذى صوت صارخ على طرح موضوع نستطيع من حلالة التعبير عن ارائنا

*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2011)

تم التصويت

ضد مبارك لكن بقائه حتى انتهاء ولايته

عشان البلد متبقاش سايبة لازم انتقال سلمى للسلطة


----------



## monta (2 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك كثيرين شرفاء...................لكن النظام الفاسد همشهم
> 
> هناك الشباب ..................كم كانوا صادقين
> 
> ...


*عين العقل ... برافو*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 فبراير 2011)

ما المقصود بــ ( نظامه ) فى جملة ( مبارك ونظامه ) ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ما المقصود بــ ( نظامه ) فى جملة ( مبارك ونظامه ) ؟؟



*المقصود هو الحكومة التى قام بتعينها*


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

يجب ان يتنحى الرئيس الآن..

اذا تم تعديل الدستور في وجود حسني مبارك و تحت رعاية سرور فلن يكون افضل من ذي قبل..

لا تخافوا الاسلاميين .. فهؤلاء ليس لهم شعبية حقيقية عند اكثر المصريين..
و هم لن ينجحوا في ظل نظام ديمقراطي حقيقي.. لانهم لا يتحركون الا في الظلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> يجب ان يتنحى الرئيس الآن..



*ومن سيكون الحاكم ؟

من سيختاره ؟؟*


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومن سيكون الحاكم ؟
> 
> من سيختاره ؟؟*



الدستور الحالي يقول ان النائب الحالي سيكون هو الرئيس لفترة انتقالية يتم بعدها اجراء انتخابات..

خلال هذه الفترة الانتقالية سيقوم مجلس من الحكماء بانشاء دستور جديد ..


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> الدستور الحالي يقول ان النائب الحالي سيكون هو الرئيس لفترة انتقالية يتم بعدها اجراء انتخابات..
> 
> خلال هذه الفترة الانتقالية سيقوم مجلس من الحكماء بانشاء دستور جديد ..




*كلمه حكماء دى ليها اهداف و معانى كثيره جدا*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 فبراير 2011)

صعب جدا ان مبارك يسيب البلد فى الظروف دى
البلد فيها خراب بالميليارات

يعنى حتى لو حصل حكم نظيف الى هيجى هيجى يصلح الخراب ولا يطور البلد

لازم يقعد ويسيب البلد فى اخر فترة حكمة

وانا مع ابوستى كفاية انة ما هربش زى بن على​


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 فبراير 2011)

بعد مبارك هذا الرجل 





سامى عنان


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> بعد مبارك هذا الرجل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كفانا حكم عسكرى ....... فالعسكريين لهم عمل آخر*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ما المقصود بــ ( نظامه ) فى جملة ( مبارك ونظامه ) ؟؟



كلمة نظامه تعنى
الحزب الحاكم (الحزب الوطنى )
البرلمان (مجلسى الشغب والشورى )
الدستور
قانون الطوارئ


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> كلمة نظامه تعنى
> الحزب الحاكم (الحزب الوطنى )
> البرلمان (مجلسى الشغب والشورى )
> الدستور
> قانون الطوارئ



*لم يكن هذا قصدى من كلمة "نظامه" .... بل كنت أقصد الحكومة 

وبلاش تبقى حكومة ...... ولا بلاش !!!!*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*لا اؤيد نظامه حتي لو حصل ايه...حتي لو قالوا عليا ايه

انا في نفس الوقت لا اؤيد الاعتصام الطويل اوي دا لان المطالب اتحققت لدرجه تركيع النظام هههههههههههههههههههههه

مبارك نفسه زهق يعني 

الحمد لله هيغور هو و ابنه السيد جمالات مبارك...

و حبيب العادلي تاريخه الاسود انكشف

يسقط مبارك و اهو سقط

اهو قاعد لمنع الفوضي و لسد الفراغ الدستوري لان الشرعيه في صفه ليس الا

لا لمبارك حتي لو البعض قال عليا اخوان خاينه ابو جلمبو بقي مش مهم 

بقول رايي بمنتهي الصراحه و الي مش عاجبه مش مهم...

سلام...​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا اؤيد نظامه حتي لو حصل ايه...حتي لو قالوا عليا ايه
> 
> انا في نفس الوقت لا اؤيد الاعتصام الطويل اوي دا لان المطالب اتحققت لدرجه تركيع النظام هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هو قاعد علشان الكبرياء ليس الا​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*برضه كلامك صح بس اصل الافكار مش حاضره في مخي اوي دلوقت

بس كلامك صح عشان الكبرياء و ما تبقي من كرامته ان كانت موجوده اصلا

بس فعلا اهو قاعد زي خيال المأته عشان يمنع التدهور كمان هههههههههههه

سلام ​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *برضه كلامك صح بس اصل الافكار مش حاضره في مخي اوي دلوقت
> 
> بس كلامك صح عشان الكبرياء و ما تبقي من كرامته ان كانت موجوده اصلا
> 
> ...



الرئيس الحالى هو عمر سليمان
الخوف ان مبارك ينتقم لكرامته هذه هى الكارثه​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 فبراير 2011)

> الخوف ان مبارك ينتقم لكرامته هذه هى الكارثه


كلام مبالغ فيه جدا ، 
ينتقم من مين ؟ ينتقم من المصريين كلهم 
وهل لو عمل كده ، مش هنعرف نجيبه مثلا !!!؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*ماهو بينتقم فعلا...

مين فتح الرصاص و رمي المولوتوف علي المتظاهرين الفجر دا؟؟؟​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 فبراير 2011)

> ماهو بينتقم فعلا...
> مين فتح الرصاص و رمي المولوتوف علي المتظاهرين الفجر دا؟؟؟


هل فكرك ان ده حسنى ؟؟
طب ازاى ، دا الكلام ده بيسئ ليه وبيخلى الاحزاب يركبوا الموجة اكتر ويقولوا لا حديث بعد الاهانات ولابد من الرحيل .
اللى حصل بيسئ لحسنى مبارك جدا جدا ، شوفى قناة O اللبنانية بتقول ايه .

وعلى العموم كل شئ هينكشف ويبان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هل فكرك ان ده حسنى ؟؟
> طب ازاى ، دا الكلام ده بيسئ ليه وبيخلى الاحزاب يركبوا الموجة اكتر ويقولوا لا حديث بعد الاهانات ولابد من الرحيل .
> اللى حصل بيسئ لحسنى مبارك جدا جدا ، شوفى قناة O اللبنانية بتقول ايه .
> 
> وعلى العموم كل شئ هينكشف ويبان



*كلمه و قولتها حكمه 

كل شئ هينكشف و يبان...​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*نعم لمبارك واؤيده خلال الاشهر المتبيقه فقط
عشان البلد مش تبقى فوضى ومفتوحة لكل من هب ودب
لكن لفترة رئاسية جديدة ليه او لحد من اتباعه لا والف لا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ماهو بينتقم فعلا...
> 
> مين فتح الرصاص و رمي المولوتوف علي المتظاهرين الفجر دا؟؟؟​*



*كلاب حبيب العادلى*


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

عندما يتكلم الشعب فعلى الجميع أن يستمع..

و غدا سنعيش جميعا في مصر كما يجب ان تكون و كما تستحق..

اجمل بلاد الدنيا كما كانت دائما.. و أعظم شعوب الدنيا كما كانوا دائما


----------



## Eva Maria (4 فبراير 2011)

ثروة مبارك 45 مليارد دولار !!!!!؟ 

كيف جمع كل هذا ؟ 

كيف أخبروني 


وتستغربون الفقر والمجاعة ؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 فبراير 2011)

ولا لحظه تانى لو تبقى فى الحكم لا احد يعلم رد فعله وماذا سيفعل 
فهو مجروح من الشعب جرح عميق لا يدوايه الا الكى
سيكوى الجرح بدماء ناس كتير سيفعل ما يشاء ويقول انا ادين بشده ما يحدث 
وكل شىء سيكون تحت علمه ونظره
لو الشعب فشل فى اسقاطه سنعيش اذلاء لا كرامه لنا  
======================​


----------



## BITAR (6 فبراير 2011)

*لست مدافعاً عن الرئيس حسني مبارك أو في حالة دفاع عن تجمعات المعارضة.. *
*الذي يهمني هنا هو وضع مصر ومستقبل مجتمعها على ضوء ما يحدث في ميدان التحرير.. *
*إنني أستمع في المتابعة التلفزيونية إلى الكثير من أصحاب مختلف التخصصات وهم يعلقون على الأحداث.. أين هذه الآراء قبل ما يحدث الآن؟.. أذكر قبل بضعة أشهر فقط أن استخدمت سيارة تاكسي في القاهرة مع زميلين وفوجئنا بالسائق ينفجر باندفاعات شتائم ضد الدولة ووجوه المجتمع.. حاولنا أن نقنعه بأن علاج مشاكل مجتمعه يختلف عن علاج مشاكل المجتمعات العربية الأخرى لسببين: اختلاف نسبة عدد السكان؛ حيث ربما سكان ثلاث دول خليجية هو أقل من عدد سكان الاسكندرية وحدها.. أيضاً اختلاف نوعية الإمكانيات؛ لأن فائض موارد دولة خليجية يقل سكانها عن المليون وكذا فائض ليبيا مثلاً.. هذا الفائض وحده يتجاوز القدرات الاقتصادية لدولة تتجاوز الثمانين مليون مواطن.. *
*لم يسمع.. فوجئنا به يتجه برأسه إلى أعلى ثم يردد: اللهم انصر أسامة بن لادن.. وكررها ربما عشر مرات ثم استبدلها بالدعاء لنظام القاعدة.. وبصعوبة أفهمناه ماذا يعني ابن لادن، وماذا تعني القاعدة من رصيد إجرام ضد المسلمين قبل غيرهم؟.. *
*لماذا لم يكن هناك إعلام مواطنة يصحّح المفاهيم ويقارب بين طبقات المجتمع.. كيف يجوز أن تكون هناك استثمارات اقتصاد مصرية في الخارج أكثر مما هي في الداخل.. *
*أعرف أن هناك من المثقفين ومن الصحفيين مَنْ تعاملوا مع أوضاع مجتمعهم بنزاهة، وبغض النظر أن تأخذ موقف سلب أو إيجاب يتحتم أن نعالج أوضاع عالمنا العربي بموضوعية تستهدف الصالح العام إن لم يوثق العلاقات الاجتماعية فعلى الأقل يلطفها ويفتح منافذ تفاهم تسهل التقارب بين أبعاد واقع العلاقات الاجتماعية.. هذه الأبعاد.. في أي مجتمع.. غني أو فقير.. هي منطلق الخلافات، وما لم تكن هناك مساعي تقارب إن لم توحّد الوعي فعلى الأقل تتلافى وجود قسوة المخاطر.. *
*بالتأكيد جميعنا نتابع الأحداث المصرية، فبضرورة وجود حس عربي يكون الأمر طبيعياً أن توجد هذه المتابعة، ثم بخصوصية أهمية واهتمام لواقع العضوية المصرية العربية بصفة عامة، ثم لأدوار القاهرة المتزنة في تفتيت منطلقات الخلافات العربية وبالذات خدمة القضية الفلسطينية التي أنهكها خلاف قادتها.. *
*والوعي القيادي المصري.. أي في كل فئات الواجهات.. احتوى ما حدث، وقدم مبارك قبل أي آخر حلوله الموضوعية، وفي نفس الوقت كان نائب الرئيس الجديد ورئيس الوزراء الجديد في واجهة الحضور الواعي والمنطقي، ولعل أهم المكاسب محاصرة محاولات التدخلات وإخماد مهمة الوصول إلى صراع فئات مفتعلة بعزل كل فئة؛ خصوصاً وأن بداية الإضراب تمثلت بطلبة جامعيين وثانويين محدودي العدد ثم كانت الإضافات التي رفعت العدد..*
*مقال اعجبنى *


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 فبراير 2011)

*خلاصة القول

لا ....... لا أقبل مبارك ولا نظامه ولابد من أن يتنحى الآن

لانه نظام فاسد ومتجبر

ويكفي انه شهد اكبر اضطهاد للمسيحيين في العصر الحديث
*​


----------



## بوب مارو (8 فبراير 2011)

الرئيس مبارك بطل الحرب والسلام


----------



## داود 2010 (11 فبراير 2011)

اريد تغير المادة رقم 2 من الدستور المصرى وايضا دور الشعب المسيحى فى السياسة والموسسات الاقتصادية والسياسة والبرلمان المصرى وحقوقنا فى كل شىء ووضع مائة خط احمر تحت عدم التعدى علينا وعلى دور عبادتنا وعدم فرض اى دين اخر علينا بالقوة ويكون لنا قوانين خاصة بناء على الكتاب المقدس وعدم تهميشنا اجتماعيا وسياسيا وفكريا وحقا نؤمن بان الهنا لا يضيع دما شهادنا هدر وهذا ما تم الان بسماح من اللة وتاكدوا ان اللة لم ينسا شعبة واولادة ابدا واللة يحفظ شعبة من كل شر امين


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

داود 2010 قال:


> اريد تغير المادة رقم 2 من الدستور المصرى وايضا دور الشعب المسيحى فى السياسة والموسسات الاقتصادية والسياسة والبرلمان المصرى وحقوقنا فى كل شىء ووضع مائة خط احمر تحت عدم التعدى علينا وعلى دور عبادتنا وعدم فرض اى دين اخر علينا بالقوة ويكون لنا قوانين خاصة بناء على الكتاب المقدس وعدم تهميشنا اجتماعيا وسياسيا وفكريا وحقا نؤمن بان الهنا لا يضيع دما شهادنا هدر وهذا ما تم الان بسماح من اللة وتاكدوا ان اللة لم ينسا شعبة واولادة ابدا واللة يحفظ شعبة من كل شر امين



*وهذا هو دورنا الآن ...... علينا أن نقول رأينا بدون خوف*


----------

